# Yikes! ready to make cheesecake, no lemons! help!



## alex566 (Oct 9, 2007)

Is it necesarry for lemon juice in cheesecake? I am making cheesecake bars that have 1 egg, 8 oz cream cheese, 1 T lemon juice, 1/4 c sugar and 2 T milk. Is there any sub??? how about apple cider vinegar? Need answers fast! thanks


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

just omit or replace with oj, lime juice, lemon ext, vanilla ext or your fav flavor.


----------



## alex566 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm surprised to hear you say that. "Replace with any flavoring". I thought the lemon juice was to make the classic cheesecake flavor, tart, creamy, sweet? Are you sure? Anyone? Thanks though


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I agree with m brown. Lemon juice isn't necessary nor is it called for in many recipes.


----------

